# Anybody still use the JB SH-35N?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I still have one of these electronic "superheat, subcooling, T/P gauges" and some additional refrigerant keys from several years back. I really can’t recall the last time I used it.

Just wondering if they are still being made and if anyone is still using them now that digital gauge manifolds and refrigerant analyzers are so popular.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

I do have a JB sh-35n but I don't use it


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

They were on sale at Johnstone a little while back, figured they were phasing them out.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> They were on sale at Johnstone a little while back, figured they were phasing them out.


Yeah, I think they are understandably on the way out. 
I think they were way overpriced even like five years ago, so I guess it's good riddance to them.


----------

